# Ridgid R4512 table saw a best value



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Great write-up, thanks for sharing! I liked your comparisons with the Delta and why you chose the Ridgid in the end. I'm an "old arn" type but I like new tools too! The one thing I do hate about this price point is the split rails for the fence, but I understand the trade-off to keep the price down. Glad you were able to get your rails to line up right. One thing that I like about the Delta is that you could replace the split rail with a longer solid tube if you wanted. Impossible on the Ridgid since it has the custom extruded aluminum rail. Still a heck of a lot of saw for $600!


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

It is a lot of saw for $600, and so is the Delta. When I was shopping I got derailed into researching what affects the retail pricing, and was surprised at how large a factor it is. Container shipping is so cheap some chicken growers, to give one example, save money shipping their slaughtered chickens overseas to be cleaned and packaged, and then shipped back for retail. A lot of science goes into designing packaging to get maximum bang for the buck. The Ridgid and Delta both fit into a single box optimized for container shipping. The manufacturing cost of a single-piece rail is about the same as the split rail, it's the shipping cost that favors the split rail.

Another factor that affects table saw prices, IMO, is the collapse of Sears and the Craftsman brand. I sure do miss the Sears tool department, they had everything, and actual knowledgeable clerks.


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

I have this saw and used it for about 6 years before upgrading to my current saw. It is a great value. There's been a lot of cross-talk about fence alignment and blah blah blah, but I found it to be a great saw for the price! Like I said, I still have it and may give it to my son, but I have no plans to sell it.

Good write up


----------



## Redcloud (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice review, Ellen! I am glad you like it and hope to get mine in tip top operating condition, like yours. 
I sent you a PM earlier today.
Excellent read!


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

> Nice review, Ellen! I am glad you like it and hope to get mine in tip top operating condition, like yours.
> 
> - Redcloud


So I had this great mental flash: Dr. Redcloud, in his white lab coat and crazy hair, stands over the body of his orange patient yelling "LIFE! I GIVE YOU LIFE!"


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

OK Ellen, that last comment was a little weird…which means you and I are definitely on the same page ; ). Your humor is one thing that made your review so great! Like Smitdog, I'm also an "old arn" guy, but it's nice to see that great quality can be found at a reasonable price point. Next time someone asks me about a decent $600 dollar cabinet style saw I'll show them your review. 
Well done! Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## jmhallrn (Jan 22, 2020)

That was a thoroughly enjoyable write-up. I have had this saw since early 2017. It was my present to myself (with the wife's consent) for passing my national certification. I have been very pleased with it. My rails were perfect the first time. I've had to readjust my fence once. If I use a dial indicator I can get some deviation at the rear of the blade when raising or lowering the blade. My experience has been that this does not have any appreciable effect on my finished cuts, though.


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks RCComNC and jmhallrn! I learn a lot from reviews here, and enjoy contributing my $0.02.


----------



## Redcloud (Dec 31, 2011)

> It's ALIVE!!
> 
> Nice review, Ellen! I am glad you like it and hope to get mine in tip top operating condition, like yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Good to see Rigid is still holding up the quality. I have a previous version of this saw and have used it for 15 years, absolutely love it. I have had to do very little realigning, this thing holds true for a long time. Wish you many years of enjoyment.


----------



## TheBeej418 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for the review!

I had to triple check the review date - where are you that this saw is offered for $599? It's been $749 since I started looking some time last year.


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi Brian, I bought it two years ago.


----------



## richarddorr (Mar 14, 2020)

I'll have to look at one of these


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

You are very lucky to get on that wasn't trash! MINE was a mistake.. My Miter slots aren't even straight


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Curious, how totally different from the earlier ones. I have a TS3660. No quality problems. Iron wings, but with the motor out the back, took some doing to make it into a hybrid for dust collection.

I see several of the newer contractor saws have the motor internal. Makes me wonder if they are all the same.


----------

